# Resources > Education Center >  >  Vibrations, and sounds heard when slipping between states.

## TiredPhil

I have read on here that the transisition between wakefull state and being asleep is not a sudden change.
A lot of people hear humming noises, and others feel vibrations.
I am trying to get information to improve on an experiment I am trying.
If anyone can remember what the sound was like, can they please go onto youtube, and watch one of the Hz tones.
There are so many, that one should match, or closely match the sound/frequency heard.
When the sound is heard would also be very helpful.
Thanks in advance to all.


Here is an example of a sound similar to one I have heard in the past.

----------


## Astaroth

It doesn't happen to me always , but sometimes when I'm really tired and falling asleep I hear sounds, not vibrations or just a frequency, I hear voices, doors closing, explosions, etc.

----------


## TiredPhil

After using power tools, or coming out of a noisy enviroment I hear high frequency whistling in my ears.
It takes hours to fade, but eventually goes away on its own.
Just like this.





The noise I am searching for is the sound heard when slipping into a sleep state. Or the body/bed vibrations
Not many hear, or experience the sounds, and that includes me.
I am just fascinated, and would like to know more.
Come on, somebody must have an idea.

----------


## Earthatic

No scientific conclusions have been made as to what causes it. 

 A couple years ago, I experienced this phenomenon almost on a nightly basis. The tones varied quite a bit: a deep rumbling, an unnerving buzzing sound (like a flying insect), or high pitched ringing. To this day, I still occasionally get it, albeit less frequently, and I'm still experiencing new forms of these hallucinations. No "the sound" to be reported; each episode is different, and it may vary from person to person. 

 In my opinion, you shouldn't fixate on this. Some type of commonly occurring cortical or thalamic neural disruption during hypnagogic/hypnopompic transition states might be to blame.

----------


## JeraldTa

I always feel the vibrations, but I am not concentrating on the noise. However, one time when the sleep paralysis transited into an astral projection (my first astral projection actually). The Vibration went from low to intense, and the buzzing noise I heard went from low to super high pitch... And I saw myself floating up at the same time. Vibration and noise faded gradually when I floated upper, but if I tried to snap back to the body, noise would be very annoying (super high pitch). 

Also, during sleep paralysis, whatever I thought of  - my mind always 'echoed' the thoughts out more ... for example if I mumble myself "Om Mani Padme Hum" during sleep paralysis (a Mantra) , then I heard many people saying the mantra together with me .............. Those are my experiences so far ...  ::D:  

How the vibration and sound occur will differ for each and every person  :smiley:  but whatever you thought of could become true right away (i used to think negative before and negativities all echoed out to be true - which is scary and disgusting  ::D:  )

----------


## Dthoughts

The humming sound can become very pronounced when taking powerful psychedelics like Mushrooms or DMT. 

It is rather peculiar that the humming does not come every time you take the substance. So there is not a 1 to 1 link there. It is a different mechanic.

For me, i get it in waves. I will hear the sounds every day for about a week. Then i will not hear anything. Last time, it was rather pronounced when there was a full moon. I made a test to look at the moon and take DMT. There was a very high-pitched humming tone that seemed to come from very far away. The sound persisted untill i got home and fell asleep.

I once took DMT and turned on Delta audio waves. This resulted in a very high-pitched tone, really fast. It was very distressing and started to sound like a panic-filled screaching in distress. Ofcourse the drug also has a visual aspect to it. A red sort of blob started to fractalize and a voice ordered me to turn off the sound. I am not sure wether this is caused by my own imagination though. But i expect it is simply my imagination.

OOOM MAAANII PAADMEEE HUUMMM  ::D:  . It is amazing that the sound stops when you feel your leaving the body and starts when returning.. Thanks a lot for sharing that. In some of my lucid dreams i produce a frequency sound with my throat (in the dream). Upon awakening, i sometimes experience multiple false awakenings in which i make this sound before returning to reality. 

But, i hear the sound just before bed almost all the time. It is normal now and seems rather useless. It is even a little bit annoying at times.  :tongue2:

----------


## LolaTheLoner

I have frequent bouts of sleep paralysis, in which I always experience intense vibrations and a very low (but LOUD) frequency in my head. Sometimes it's almost painful, as if someone has placed a super-powered back massager against my skull. Also, it's not a constant sound. It is pulsating in unequal intervals, always coinciding perfectly with each pulse of vibrations. The closest match I can find to the sound is this: Pineal Gland Activation and Awakening Frequency 115,4hz (old) - YouTube

----------


## lucid555

I hear sounds too before sleeptime when I go to bed, after some minutes. 
TiredPhil - It's something similar. I can't exactly describe mine. Mine seems to have lower frequency, but still very loud usually.

It's quite interesting for me

----------


## TwitchLucidity

When I am trying to sleep, I hear slightly a little high, medium pitched ringing.

When I am WILDing, I get vibrations and hear a high pitched buzz that is VERY loud.  ::D:

----------


## swiggityswag

I just experienced some of the humming sounds almost exactly like you posted in the OP when I was trying to SSILD after a WBTB.. weird stuff.

----------


## Zenithar66

!!!!!!!

----------


## ATA

I expernece that many times frequencia and intesity is various from baery noticable for pain


My hypothesis is that these sounds and vibrations are caused special case of sensory integration .

For vibration is this case usualy proprioreception of two sets of signal of very similar priority (intensity) that are spatily close together to around 10cm. (cm depend also on intesity, integration with other senses, amount of noise,body part ..)

Because signals have almoust the same priority is very hard  for "brain" to determine which one is the main and can  rapidly  switching between them based on slight changes in bottom up integration , feedback and  top down effects of attention

Effect can work for different senses and its similar like duck-rabbit ilusion : 

*by sensory and mutisensory  integration rules is also possible explain another effects like fealing of bigger hands , "magnetic attraction when leaving body" , limit distance when body separates , why some people in OOBE look at physical body form ceiling any many others .

----------


## snoop

To add to what ATA said, attention and consciousness is a top-down process. This means that the brain filters out what does not match with external stimuli using feedback loops that terminate or continue the circuit. This process is regulatory and homeostatic in nature, and thus, when you are presented with a healthy and waking subject, most abnormalities are shrugged off as a mental fart, coincidences, or faults in memory and are generally viewed as insignificant--typically because within a second or two it goes away. 

When you deprive your brain of senses, the feedback loops actually decouple with your conscious mind and begin to put out their own stimuli. That is to say, you start to hallucinate, get strange feelings, become confused, get strange intuitive senses, make random connections between seemingly unrelated things, etc. For instance, if you cut off visual input for as little as 15 minutes, your mind begins to devote energy to other senses, but it still manages to "see" things. The longer you deprive your senses, and the more senses you deprive, the more likely you will reach highly altered states of consciousness.

The noises could be your brain interpreting communication with itself, or the lack thereof. It could be taking white noise and amplifying it and the feedback loops are not properly terminating themselves, again leading to some sort of hallucination. Voices and faces are things the brain is constantly trying to recognize and interpret. It only makes sense we hear voices when our brains begin to go a bit haywire and we see faces in clouds or in natural geological formations. 

Dissociatives and psychedelics are known to cause feelings of vibrations, hearing voices and music and sounds that are not there, seeing faces in things, flat out odd sensations and the like. On dissociatives in particular I have heard what sounds like grinding gears, running machines, the buzzing of fridges, airplane engines, and noises that were otherwise mechanical in nature. It may be due to small seizures or bursts (or a lack) of activity in the temporal lobes in particular (they deal with sound and your sense of time). The parietal lobe provides an all encompassing picture of all your senses and also your sense of self (where the world begins and you end). The prefrontal cortex is vital in combining your sense of self with your sense of time and your reality as well. The truth is, pinpointing the cause is very difficult, but it's easy to make some educated guesses given you know enough about how the mind functions and why.

----------

